# RS6 in picadilly showroom



## hbk (May 7, 2002)




----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Preston Audi have had an identical RS6 for a few weeks now. I drooled when i sneaked a little sit in it


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

still think the estate looks better..... :-/


----------



## rktec (May 14, 2002)

I want the lovely RS calipers I saw on the RS6 somewhere . . .  why have porsche ones when Audi ones will do . . . when wil AMD start doing those as you'll need to re-mortgage to go to an Audi parts dept! ;D


----------

